# Bulking Diets - Do They Work?



## mrksem454 (May 11, 2010)

I get asked this in the gym all the time: 'how do I bulk up?' Or 'whats the fastest way to bulk up'. The usual answer is to eat lots of calories and lift heavy. Easy Right? The problem with that approach is that you will definitely put on weight, but not all of it will be muscle.

Let me explain.

Mindlessly eating thousands of excess calories every day will help towards gaining muscle but unless you have a structured, fool proof way of taking them in strategically you will also gain fat in the process. The majority of trainees looking to improve their physique want to gain muscle with the end result being that they look good; on the beach, at the pool or on holidays. They dont set out with a goal like;

'I want to gain 10lbs of muscle and 5lbs of fat'

But that is what happens. Then they have to cut to get rid of that stubborn lower ab fat they have put on. Wasting another couple of weeks and maybe even losing some of the hard earned muscle in the process. Eighteen weeks for a measly six or seven pounds of muscle.

So you see that typical; 'bulk up diets' are not only counterproductive, but they will result in you just getting fat and not looking your best at all.

If you really want to look your best and bulk up fast but still maintain a lean athletic look then try this method of micro bulking and micro cutting. This bulking diet takes into consideration that if you are training hard and lifting big, you need to eat big. If you are having a day off then you need to eat heavy in the morning and then taper your calories so that your meals get smaller and smaller and you are actually restricting calories and cutting bodyfat. You are gaining muscle and recovering from the heavy days training yesterday and this morning, then today you are getting rid of excess bodyfat by cutting calories.

In the long term this will result in a cut, ripped body all year round and you gain muscle too. Isn't that ideal? No time wasted bulking for twelve weeks and then you spend the next six seeks cutting doing long boring cardiovascular exercise and starving yourself. I see the frustration everyday and the truth is it doesnt have to be that way.


----------



## ASHOP (May 15, 2010)

mrksem454 said:


> I get asked this in the gym all the time: 'how do I bulk up?' Or 'whats the fastest way to bulk up'. The usual answer is to eat lots of calories and lift heavy. Easy Right? The problem with that approach is that you will definitely put on weight, but not all of it will be muscle.
> 
> Let me explain.
> 
> ...



Good post,,,many have no idea on how to diet correctly.


----------

